# Too tall



## Joken (Sep 8, 2016)

My plants have at least 5 more weeks before harvest and they are getting too tall some are 9' and touching the plastic. The stems that need to bend down are quite large in many cases. I was told by a friend that these stems could be crushed and laid over. He said to wet the bend area thoroughly and after half an hour or so to gently squish it and lay it over. Trying to bend them down isn't working well. BTW, this picture is correctly oriented in my picture folder. This is the only place I have ever seen this issue. Ken
how about [pinching them over down a foot or so from the tops? 

View attachment IMG_1721.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2016)

You could pinch them where the tips are touching the plastic, but they shouldn't really be getting much (if any) taller now.  They will start concentrating on flowering and bulking up.  You said that pinching them is not working...what is not working about it?

Nice looking plants, by the way.


----------



## Joken (Sep 8, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You could pinch them where the tips are touching the plastic, but they shouldn't really be getting much (if any) taller now.  They will start concentrating on flowering and bulking up.  You said that pinching them is not working...what is not working about it?
> 
> Nice looking plants, by the way.



No, simply trying to bend the stalks down doesn't accomplish much. Thanks I'll pinch some this evening.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2016)

I roll the stem between my fingers to soften them up. Once that is done they bend over easily.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 12, 2016)

I like to just pull em down with some rope insted of pinching


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2016)

Pull them (Bud tops) over and tie to pipe somewhere. Not a lot of bending just readjusting. We do that when we have to cover with plastic because of rain in the fall. Right now we are tying string around our plants to help with the weight on the branches.

Shouldn't get much more upward growth this time of year.  Looking great there.


----------

